# Site issues when resized or on iPad



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jul 2012)

Hi mods,

For the last week or so at home using my iPad, I have noticed that the toolbars are not displaying properly as per the screen snip below and sometimes not even accessible.
I logged in at work and it was the same so checked to see if it was a res issue by CTRL-Scrolling to resize and the problem went away, at which point I couldn't read the text properly.

Don't know if the site was updated recently but the toolbars seem to have an issue.

Tony


----------



## MissTillyFlop (16 Jul 2012)

+1 on this on ipad & iphone


----------



## Norm (16 Jul 2012)

It seems not to be restricted to iPoo products, as it happens on my Android phone as well, so it's possibly about the skin that we use, which is Darker in my case.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jul 2012)

Happens on pc's too hence the Ctrl-scroll (zoom in-out)


----------



## Norm (16 Jul 2012)

What skin do you use?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jul 2012)

Norm said:


> What skin do you use?


Erm....skin?
The pink-ish one I was born with - Durr
Like there's an alternative!


----------



## Norm (16 Jul 2012)

That's not helpful.

What's the word in the bottom left hand corner of each CC page, above the words "Forum software by...".


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (16 Jul 2012)

It said "darker", clicked n changed to "CycleChat"
Same-Same


----------



## Norm (16 Jul 2012)

Seems to be the same (on this iPad) with the narrow style and the default too.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jul 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Hi mods,
> 
> For the last week or so at home using my iPad, I have noticed that the toolbars are not displaying properly ...


 
Maybe you shouldn't have pissed on it...

GC


----------



## Shaun (19 Jul 2012)

Should be gone now. It was a side-effect from me adding the CC Kit link into the header.


----------



## HovR (19 Jul 2012)

Shaun said:


> Should be gone now. It was a side-effect from me adding the CC Kit link into the header.


 
Yep, it's looking fine on my Galaxy Ace 2 (Android).


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (22 Jul 2012)

Looks cushty now Shaun


----------

